

Real-world benchmarks - geelen
https://gist.github.com/geelen/6590305

======
kintamanimatt
> LEGEND: If you say "Node is close to the metal" 3x in a darkened bathroom,
> Dennis Ritchie will appear and smack you in the back of the head.

\--
[https://twitter.com/NeckbeardHacker/status/33213881824747520...](https://twitter.com/NeckbeardHacker/status/332138818247475200)

(Original title was: "I knew NodeJS was close to the metal, but 4x haskell &
9x ruby Wow")

------
lysa
Wow, we should probably rewrite the Linux kernel into this thing, it's blazing
fast, and close to the metal too.

